# شرح رائع جدا لكيفية تولد الاشعة السينيه X-RAYs production



## حورية19 (18 فبراير 2011)

شرح تفصيلي متميز لتوضيح
عملية انبعاث الاشعه السينة من الأنود في جهاز الاشعة 

ومرفق مع هذا الموضوع ملف تنفيذي للشرح مأخوذ من دورة 
تدريبية في شركة سيمنز المعروفة في المانيا 
 الملف يعمل تلقائيا لانه ملف تنفيذي وهو موجود داخل الملف المظغوط
اي ماعليك الا فتح الملف المظغوط وستجد الملف التالي
Xray_HR.exe


قم بالنقر عليه وسوف يعرض لك المحتويات تلقائيا وهو حوالي 40 صفحة
مشروحه بطريقه سلسه ومزوده بالرسومات التوضيحيه 


 التحميل http://www.kupload.freei.me/214748414.php​


----------



## حورية19 (19 فبراير 2011)

في انتظار الردود


----------



## حورية19 (20 فبراير 2011)

في انتظار الردود بارك الله فيكم


----------



## فداء (20 فبراير 2011)

لم اجد شي اخي الكريم ممكن ترفع الملف \ الرابط مره ثانية


----------



## ala ali (20 فبراير 2011)

لا يوجد ملف اختي الكريمة


----------



## حورية19 (20 فبراير 2011)

ok سيتم اعادة التحميل


----------



## حورية19 (21 فبراير 2011)

*في انتظار الردود*​


----------



## حورية19 (22 فبراير 2011)

*في انتظار الردود*


----------



## ala ali (22 فبراير 2011)

اين الملف


----------



## حورية19 (23 فبراير 2011)

click in here


----------



## حورية19 (23 فبراير 2011)

*في انتظار الردود*


----------



## حورية19 (24 فبراير 2011)

في انتظار الردود


----------



## حورية19 (24 فبراير 2011)

في انتظار الردود


----------



## حورية19 (25 فبراير 2011)

*في انتظار الردود*


----------



## حورية19 (25 فبراير 2011)

*في انتظار الردود*


----------



## حورية19 (26 فبراير 2011)

أنتظر ردودكم


----------



## حورية19 (26 فبراير 2011)

*في انتظار الردود*


----------



## حورية19 (26 فبراير 2011)

*في انتظار الردود*


----------



## برهان حكمت (27 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيكي اخت حورية
ولكن اين الملف
هل من الامكان ورفعه على موقع اخر


----------



## حورية19 (27 فبراير 2011)

*العفوووووووووووووو*


----------



## حورية19 (28 فبراير 2011)

في انتظار الردود


----------



## حورية19 (1 مارس 2011)

*في انتظار الردود*


----------



## حورية19 (1 مارس 2011)

*في انتظار الردود*


----------



## حورية19 (2 مارس 2011)

*في انتظار الردود*


----------



## حورية19 (3 مارس 2011)

*في انتظار الردود*​


----------



## حورية19 (4 مارس 2011)

*في انتظار الردود​*​


----------



## حورية19 (4 مارس 2011)

*في انتظار الردود*​


----------



## حورية19 (6 مارس 2011)

*في انتظار الردود​*​


----------



## حورية19 (7 مارس 2011)

*في انتظار الردود*


----------



## حورية19 (8 مارس 2011)

*في انتظار الردود*


----------



## حورية19 (9 مارس 2011)

*في انتظار الردود*​


----------



## حورية19 (10 مارس 2011)

*في انتظار الردود*


----------



## lady moon (10 مارس 2011)

ماعيفت الرابط عندي


----------



## lady moon (10 مارس 2011)

مافي ملف ومافتح شي


----------



## حورية19 (21 مارس 2011)

ردودكم بارك الله فيكم


----------



## حورية19 (22 مارس 2011)

click in here


----------



## حورية19 (25 مارس 2011)

الردود من فضلكم


----------



## حورية19 (26 مارس 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## حورية19 (28 مارس 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## حورية19 (28 مارس 2011)

*الردود من فضلكم*​


----------



## حورية19 (30 مارس 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## waleedthehero (1 أبريل 2011)

فين الملفات


----------



## the king of heart (1 أبريل 2011)

thanks


----------



## برزان بركيوي (2 أبريل 2011)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## حورية19 (17 أبريل 2011)

click in here


----------



## حورية19 (18 أبريل 2011)

*الردود من فضلكم*​


----------



## حورية19 (19 أبريل 2011)

*الردود من فضلكم​*​


----------



## أيوب الحديثي (20 أبريل 2011)

لايوجد اي ملف مع تحياتي


----------



## حورية19 (23 أبريل 2011)

click in here to download the file


----------



## Bioengineer (3 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم جميعا ,,,

أعتذر للجميع عن غيابي الطويل لمدة ما يقارب 5 سنوات بسبب انشغالي الشديد في العمل,,,وأعتذر عن عدم الردود خلال تلك الفتره...

لقد تفاجأت وفرحت اليوم عندما تصفحj موقع المهندسن العرب ووجدت ان مواضيعي التي كتبتها منذ سنوات مازالت نشطه ومتداوله في الصفحات الاولى واشكركم جميعا من القلب على الكلمات التي قراتها في ردودكم الطيبه.

الأخت حوريه 19 : استغربت عندما رايت موضوعك هذا , حيث اني انا من كتبته في عام 2005 وانتي الان تعيدينه تحت اسمك بدون ذكر المصدر, ولكن لا بأس ان كنتي تنوين الافاده لوجه الله.

أدنا تجدون رابط الموضوع الاصلي وبه تجدون الملف الذي تبحثون عنه,:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t25293.html

تحياتي وتمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق ........
Adel
Senior Biomedical Service Engineer
Radiology Systems


----------



## tali (4 مايو 2011)

Thank u so much


----------

